# Egyptian: Son of



## GreedyGreen

Does anyone know if there is an ancient egyptian word (or words) that mean "Son of"?

Cheers


----------



## origumi

"ms" has the meaning of _to bring_, with the derivation "ms(i)" = _give birth_ or _be the father of_ and "ms-n" = _born to_ or _son of_.

The name Ramesses means _son of Ra_ = _son of the Sun_. The name Moses is assumed by some scholars to mean _son_ (other prefer Hebrew etymology).

You can look for Egyptian words (including their hieroglyphs) here: http://hieroglyphs.net/0301/cgi/lookup_free.pl. Type "ms" in the search box, select "transliteration" and search.


----------



## GreedyGreen

Many thanks - is there a way that "ms-n" would be pronounced?


----------



## rahmosis

According to the ancient Bible history group, the AE word for son is sA (sin aleph)


----------



## entangledbank

That matches Gardiner's sign list: G39, a duck, is the phonetic for _s3_ (which could also be written _sA_) and is used for _s3_ "son". Sign F31, which I had to hunt around to find but which is apparently three fox skins hanging down, is a phonetic for _ms_ as in "give birth".


----------

